# Milwaukee Tape measure?



## Stunt Carpenter (Dec 31, 2011)

I got an email about this last week and wanted to know if anyone has tried on yet? Looks like it might be a good tape. I've been looking for a new tape with the mega hook on the end for framing the only ones I can find now are the Dewalt and they don't last one house 










http://www.milwaukeetool.com/hand-tools/tape-measure/48-22-5125


----------



## Calidecks (Nov 19, 2011)

Stunt Carpenter said:


> I got an email about this last week and wanted to know if anyone has tried on yet? Looks like it might be a good tape. I've been looking for a new tape with the mega hook on the end for framing the only ones I can find now are the Dewalt and they don't last one house
> 
> http://www.milwaukeetool.com/hand-tools/tape-measure/48-22-5125


I saw that too. It has metric on one edge of the blade. I need to have feet and inches on both edges ( customary measurement system )


----------



## Stunt Carpenter (Dec 31, 2011)

Californiadecks said:


> I saw that too. It has metric on one edge of the blade. I need to have feet and inches on both edges ( customary measurement system )


I agree with only havering feet and inches on a tape. They have a 25ft and then the 26ft/8m on their site

This looks like it could be helpful


----------



## Calidecks (Nov 19, 2011)

Stunt Carpenter said:


> I agree with only havering feet and inches on a tape. They have a 25ft and then the 26ft/8m on their site
> 
> This looks like it could be helpful


Does the 25 ft. Have only ft and inches?


----------



## mbryan (Dec 6, 2010)

Never have understood the numbers on the bottom of the tape.


----------



## Carpenter eyes (Jan 10, 2012)

I dont like they way the blade feels, but if they will hold up better then my dewalt 25footer, im sold


----------



## NCMCarpentry (Apr 7, 2013)

If I come across this I'll buy it, wish I could get a 30 footer though... I need to find the "tajima" equivalent for measuring tapes. I've gone through way too many stanley tapes just like I used to go through chalk lines.


----------



## Brutus (May 29, 2007)

NCMCarpentry said:


> If I come across this I'll buy it, wish I could get a 30 footer though... I need to find the "tajima" equivalent for measuring tapes. I've gone through way too many stanley tapes just like I used to go through chalk lines.


Like these?! :blink:











The blades on those Milwaukees look flimsy to me. Doubt it would hold up framing.


----------



## NCMCarpentry (Apr 7, 2013)

Brutus said:


> Like these?! :blink:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Maybe, never seen those in person though... Did not know they existed! Sick of buying tape measures.


----------



## jlsconstruction (Apr 26, 2011)

I'm not a fan of Milwaukee hand tools.


----------



## Rustbucket (May 22, 2009)

Tape measures are just one of those things that doesn't last. Those Tajima's look nice, but I bet even those won't last much longer than anything else. I just accept that it's a consumable.


----------



## Brutus (May 29, 2007)

Rustbucket said:


> Tape measures are just one of those things that doesn't last. Those Tajima's look nice, but I bet even those won't last much longer than anything else. I just accept that it's a consumable.


Exactly. HD will get 30 foot fat max's on for $15 every so often.

They also get a 25 footer/16 footer combo pack every few months for $20.

Stock up when those go on.


----------



## Carpenter eyes (Jan 10, 2012)

Brutus said:


> They also get a 25 footer/16 footer combo pack every few months for $20.


I bought so many of those 16/25 combos. Still cant find a tape when i need it though


----------



## WilsonRMDL (Sep 4, 2007)

The HD by me has the combo packs on the clearance table for $15 now, just bought a new magnetic fat max last week but you can never have too many spare tapes right?


----------



## Wood O-K (Jun 26, 2013)

Brutus said:


> Exactly. HD will get 30 foot fat max's on for $15 every so often.
> 
> They also get a 25 footer/16 footer combo pack every few months for $20.
> 
> Stock up when those go on.


You gotta watch those 30' fat max tapes. About 6 guys had them including myself and we compared them against each other. The worst two tapes had a 1/4" discrepancy between them

Nothing when your framing, but when your doing wood siding


----------



## StrongTower (Mar 4, 2010)

Wood O-K said:


> You gotta watch those 30' fat max tapes. About 6 guys had them including myself and we compared them against each other. The worst two tapes had a 1/4" discrepancy between them
> 
> Nothing when your framing, but when your doing wood siding


That is the exact reason I switched to Tajima tapes. 16ft'r but I rarely measure over 8 ft with it, that's what the laser measure is for. Tajimas don't have very good stand out, but they are very accurate for finish work. I go through 3-4 a year.


----------



## Stunt Carpenter (Dec 31, 2011)

Californiadecks said:


> Does the 25 ft. Have only ft and inches?


I think so plus a small section looking like it has an architectural ruler for scaling of plans.


----------



## Stunt Carpenter (Dec 31, 2011)

Carpenter eyes said:


> I dont like they way the blade feels, but if they will hold up better then my dewalt 25footer, im sold


How does the blade feel different? Have you found somewhere selling them?


----------



## m1911 (Feb 24, 2009)

So far the FaxMax tapes have lasted longest for me. I'd like to find a good 16' x 1" for trim work, the FatMax is to wide/curved. Fastcap tapes don't hold up long.


----------



## HARRY304E (Jan 18, 2011)

mbryan said:


> Never have understood the numbers on the bottom of the tape.


Where are they located ?


----------



## m1911 (Feb 24, 2009)

HARRY304E said:


> Where are they located ?


this


----------



## Calidecks (Nov 19, 2011)

That might be handy if your still using a transit and tape, we've been using laser levels for years. Although I go back before there were laser levels.


----------



## Brutus (May 29, 2007)

Wood O-K said:


> You gotta watch those 30' fat max tapes. About 6 guys had them including myself and we compared them against each other. The worst two tapes had a 1/4" discrepancy between them
> 
> Nothing when your framing, but when your doing wood siding


Odd! We compared them once, too. Didn't see any discrepancy.


----------



## Carpenter eyes (Jan 10, 2012)

Stunt Carpenter said:


> How does the blade feel different? Have you found somewhere selling them?


The depot in my area has them. The blade is rough feeling


----------



## chewy (May 23, 2010)

My ideal tape - 

It has the stainless steel case and blade of a Komelon.
The standout of a fatmax.
Numbers printed on both sides of the tape. 
The bottom section of the tape case is square and the top part of the tape has a scale in the middle of the tape so you can take quick and easy inside measurements including the case.


----------



## Wood O-K (Jun 26, 2013)

Brutus said:


> Odd! We compared them once, too. Didn't see any discrepancy.


When we did our comparison it was two years ago. I think they were a limited edition, type.

Tried it again recently and it was an 1/8.
All Tapes were bought from the orange store.


----------



## kyle_dmr (Mar 17, 2009)

Brutus said:


> Exactly. HD will get 30 foot fat max's on for $15 every so often.
> 
> 
> Stock up when those go on.


I usually grab 2-3 cases when they are on sale. Between the crew we go though a couple a week generally


----------



## Calidecks (Nov 19, 2011)

kyle_dmr said:


> I usually grab 2-3 cases when they are on sale. Between the crew we go though a couple a week generally


Why would you buy the tapes for your crew? Ill bet if they had to buy them they wouldn't go through a couple a week.


----------



## steex (Feb 19, 2013)

Maybe they only really go through a tape or two a month, but kyle doesn't want the tool store guys knowing that he's been stockpiling tape measures for the apocalypse.


----------



## 3one5 (Jul 13, 2013)

Has anyone tryed the Bostitch tap measures ?


----------



## Dave in Pa (Oct 10, 2009)

None of them are worth a good crap, when you cut them in half! I have done that a few to many times!!


----------



## FSCROB (Aug 5, 2013)

I have found the best tapes for me are the old silver Stanleys. I buy a 35ft tape almost everytime I start a large project. I never break them or wear them out. They just seem to grow legs and walk away. Always evolving.


----------



## kyle_dmr (Mar 17, 2009)

Californiadecks said:


> Why would you buy the tapes for your crew? Ill bet if they had to buy them they wouldn't go through a couple a week.


6 guys framing 6 days a week. They don't last. 1 rain day can kill a handful of them. I get the tax deduction, the guys buy me lunch for a tape. Works out pretty close.


----------



## Unger.const (Jun 3, 2012)

Yes I've got a couple of the milwaukee tapes16 & 25, good stand out, wide tip to catch on things. Haven't found the magnet too useful yet. I really like the area under the tape guard to protect your finger when the tape slams back. Belt clip is nice too.

That said the 25ft one I got didn't retract when I pulled it full length. I'll take it back to home depot and exchange it.

I have a feeling it won't be as strong as the fat max.


----------



## woodworkbykirk (Sep 17, 2008)

3one5 said:


> Has anyone tryed the Bostitch tap measures ?


their the exact same tape as the fatmax extremes.. just rebranded


----------



## HerbyHardwood (Aug 14, 2013)

All I can say is stay away from those dewalt 25' dewalt 16' combos ( look kinda like the max ) but they got a recoil on them that will cut your finger


----------



## jlsconstruction (Apr 26, 2011)

HerbyHardwood said:


> All I can say is stay away from those dewalt 25' dewalt 16' combos ( look kinda like the max ) but they got a recoil on them that will cut your finger


I like those


----------



## TNTRenovate (Aug 19, 2010)

Master Force tapes for me, for now. They are pretty nice. Great Standout and printed on both sides.


----------



## HerbyHardwood (Aug 14, 2013)

jlsconstruction said:


> I like those


I use it and have gotten used to it but my 16' could take an eye out its got some kick coming back in... The guys I work with hate it


----------



## MTN REMODEL LLC (Sep 3, 2010)

Guys.....

Why the heck do ya need new tapes all the time.... I've used mine for 32 years with no problem.....


----------

